# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Venice đang chìm dần và nghiêng - Du lịch Ý

## hangnt

*Giới hữu trách đinh ninh rằng họ đã cứu được Venice, nhưng báo cáo mới đây cho thấy điều hoàn toàn ngược lại.* 


Tình trạng mực nước biển dâng lên không phải là mối đe dọa duy nhất cho khu đô thị nổi tiếng với hệ thống kênh đào chằng chịt ven bờ biển Ý. Kết quả nghiên cứu của một nhóm chuyên gia đến từ Đại học California và Đại học Miami (Mỹ) cho thấy Venice vẫn đang chìm dần, dù các báo cáo trước đó khẳng định tình trạng lún của thành phố này đã ngưng lại. Chưa hết, các nhà khoa học còn phát hiện Venice đang từ từ nghiêng về phía đông, điều mà chưa ai lưu ý trước đây.


Việc Venice bị chìm dần không phải là điều mới mẻ, nhưng các cuộc nghiên cứu năm 2000 cho thấy tốc độ lún đã ngừng lại cách đây hơn 1 thập niên sau khi giới chức thành phố cấm tình trạng khai thác nước ngầm, đồng thời xây thêm hệ thống đê trị giá hàng tỉ USD tại nhiều nơi. Tuy nhiên, theo báo cáo đăng trên chuyên san Geochemistry, Geophysics, Geosystems, Venice đang tiếp tục chìm dần xuống nước với tốc độ khoảng 2mm/năm. Cộng với tình trạng nước biển dâng lên khoảng 2mm/năm, tổng cộng Venice đang chìm xuống biển thêm 4 mm mỗi năm. Đội ngũ chuyên gia còn phát hiện toàn bộ khu vực phía đông Venice đang nghiêng dần khoảng 1 – 2mm/năm.

Tình trạng lún ở Venice một phần do tác động của tự nhiên. Theo đó, đĩa kiến tạo Adriatic, phía dưới Venice, đang chùi dần xuống phía dưới các dãy núi Apennines, khiến thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng và vùng phụ cận bị rơi xuống. “Venice sẽ luôn di chuyển”, BBC dẫn lời trưởng nhóm nghiên cứu Yehuda Bock của Đại học California. Nếu tình trạng hiện tại vẫn tiếp diễn, tức tốc độ lún không đổi và mực nước biển vẫn dâng lên, dự kiến Venice có thể chìm thêm 80mm trong 20 năm tới.

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chà lãng mạn  và đẹp  :love struck: 
Thích đến Venice quá, chìm nhưng ko nguy hiểm quá là được

----------

